# Free patterns all types



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

lots of gorgeous patterns on here http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/new-patterns.html?140621


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

tried to make it work but couldn't.
http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

it works for me


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I couldn't get all of what morningdew had put into it to work. Had to go with just the general site.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> I couldn't get all of what morningdew had put into it to work. Had to go with just the general site.


on the general site
look on the 1st headline ending in140621 click on that and those are this months latest patterns


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

okay thanks


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for adding to my addiction! :lol:


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

cialea said:


> Thanks for adding to my addiction! :lol:


LOL i like to share :-D


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

When we go for treatment maybe we can get a group rate! Hehe


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the link. there are a lot of nice patterns.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Lots and lots of patterns to cruise through. Thanks.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

cialea said:


> When we go for treatment maybe we can get a group rate! Hehe


would be a lot of sessions


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing....but, there goes the rest of my morning!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

gorgeous patterns and all free. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Zinzin said:


> gorgeous patterns and all free. Thanks for sharing with us.


keep the website they publish new ones each month not trying to get you addicted or anything :mrgreen:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

morningdew said:


> keep the website they publish new ones each month not trying to get you addicted or anything :mrgreen:


OH NO! I have faaarrr to many now! Have seen a couple of nice ones. Umm, yes.


----------

